# Austrian Bundesliga 22-23 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Altach v Mattersburg
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.00 3.20 3.50 statsAll Bets (25) 
Austria Wien v Ried
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.60 3.50 5.25 statsAll Bets (24) 
Linzer ASK v SK Austria Kärnten
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  3.00 3.00 2.30 statsAll Bets (24) 
Salzburg v Kapfenberg
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.111 7.00 17.00  All Bets (19) 
Sturm Graz v Rapid Wien
 23/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.35 3.20 2.75 statsAll Bets (25)


----------

